# My baby Cody was just diagnosed with a 3x3 CM liver Mass



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am reaching out if anyone else went through this with their dog. Cody has Liver disease treated for many years and has been fabulous... until his last two blood test alksphose rose to 300 then the next month 500 level. Cody has No symptoms what so ever being sick.. so I asked the vet if I can do a ultrasound just to have peace of mind that he is doing ok.. his other liver values are good in the 100’s so we weren’t concerned. With that said my baby had the ultrasound and I was shocked to hear that my baby has a 3 x3cm liver mass. And we can’t do a biopsy to see if it’s benign or malignant cause they said the mass is so tucked under his rib cage. Cody is 13 years old. Now the only cure is to get surgery , radiation and chemo doesn’t apply to this. Has anyone been through this with their Maltese getting this liver mass? I am so frightened to do surgery at his age . I hear it’s slow growing but I have to wait one more month to take another ultrasound to see if it grows. Either way does anyone have insight on this ? Cody is such a angel. Thanks to all.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I’m so sorry. I have never experienced this with any of my maltese but I wanted you to know my heart aches for you. Praying you find something that will help him.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Cody developing the liver mass. The only experiences we have gone through with Pork Chop that is slightly similar dealing with a liver shunt issue when Pork Chop was very young, and of course surgeries as Pork Chop have had several procedures already since his childhood to now being at the age of 6 year old. 

When we first got Pork Chop, very soon at his early age routine tests identify the a liver shunt issue and we opted to do the surgical procedure right away to ensure that Pork Chop does not develop any serious complications later on with his life. 

So on the Cody liver mass; our opinion is if you are financially able to pursue the surgery, then consider doing the surgery earlier while Cody is not showing any symptoms rather than risking later on where the mass could expand and become a larger and more complicated problem to deal with, and possibly more costly as well. There are always risks involved with surgery such as how your dog responds to the anesthesia, etc. But to be honest, the medical science and technologies today are so much more advance so we recommend that you do research and select the correct specialist that has extensive experience with dealing with this type of liver mass and surgical removal of the mass.

Hope the information helps to guide you on your decision and we're praying for precious Cody. 

Vinh & Ann


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I just wanted to reach out to see how you guys are holding up. I’m so sorry y’all are going through all of this. Keeping you in our thoughts 🙏🏻💕🐶.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Thankyou so much everyone for your prayers and important information. That means so much to me. I am leaning towards surgery but very frightened of the anesthesia at his age of being 13 and how fast the recovery period will take. Codys sleep pattern changed in the past few months too due to his age and that concerns me is he too old to get surgery. I soon to get more answers after the second ultrasound in a month. Then I was thinking did anyone Ever get a cat scan on their pet before surgery To make it easier for the surgeon.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, if you can please do a CT SCAN. Our Porky is currently dealing with a tumor and regrowth tumor cells. Around November of last year, all of a sudden Porky started to show signs of pain and discomfort and through several exams and tests, they finally identify the root cause as a spinal tumor. We had to rush him to Mississippi State University and they did an MRI to confirm the tumor followed by surgery to remove the tumor. The procedure was successful and Porky started to recover quickly between Jan - Feb 2020 but then the tumor cell rapidly regrow and Porky starts to shows the same signs and symptoms and currently he is undergoing a series of radiation therapy at LSU hoping to stop the tumor growth and getting the tumor cell to shrinks. LSU did multiple CT SCAN to confirm the tumor regrow and an area where the tumor cells are concentrated. So in summary, if you're dealing with a liver mass, I believe CT SCAN is a better option than MRI to identify and narrow down the area of the mass. But do please consult with your Vet to get all of the information and options so you can make an educated decision. We'll continue to pray for Cody and please post update to let us know how Cody is doing.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Thankyou so much and I am so so sorry for your baby going through this as well. These poor innocent souls. I hope pork chop feels and gets better with all the treatment fast. What a trooper. What a sweet photo of your baby. Thankyou for letting me know your situation, it helps me along the way with Cody. I will ask my vet about the cat scan as well too. I will keep you updated and let you know what happens. I will say prayers for your baby too. Thanks again.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Cody has his Surgery today. The vet removed his liver tumor hopefully the biopsy comes back benign. He is doing good alittle figity from the anesthesia. He’s in pain as he wants to walk but can’t so he cries because he can’t move. Or he can be still alittle dopie from meds. Finally fell asleep after taking strong pain meds he was fighting all the way. I pray he heals fast and nothing grows back. Wanted to let everyone know he is doing good so far from this scary surgery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

When does the biopsy come back? Prayers for you!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

I still didn’t get the results from the lab yet, hopefully I get the answer soon. Cody been in lots of pain the first few days. He was on burpenx and tramadol. Tramadol was his ticket to make him feel ok. If he’s not on that he’s shivering and shaking and panting. I have been up every single night getting maybe 2 hour sleep a day watching over him. I am sleep tired but i don’t want him scratching or licking his incision. It’s really long with inside stitches and skin has staples to keep it shut. I will say even though it’s huge it’s a clean incision. I was so worried one night panting for 4 hours straight and I kept counting his Breathing rate was increased. I was texting my vet at crazy hours and she was there getting back to me thank god. He’s all bruised up on his legs and tummy.poor baby The vet said that his other organs look good. So I am praying the tumor comes back benign. Sorry I didn’t write sooner I been cooking all sorts of different food for hours to have him eat instead of his dog food. Ground turkey no, ground chicken no, chicken breast no, sweet potatoes no oatmeal no, omg but if he sniffs cat food. Well he would eat that stuff ! If he had a chance!! So that night he settled with Cheerios. Just to get something in him to get meds. Thanks so much for thinking of me! Means a lot! I hope your baby is doing ok too!!!!! I must say your baby has such a sweet sweet face!!!!! Just adorable!! What they these babies do for us!! I love Cody sooooooo much!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This is a photo of Lisi's recent (& 2nd surgery to remove her mass). It is much nicer than the first surgery & did not seem to bother her as much. She does have a soft cone that she wears which really helps, but she did not bother it this time like last time. Does your guy wear a collar? Maybe you could sleep better. I will do a shot of the collar too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

apparently the upper photo did not load---probably too large & I don't know how to make is smaller!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Your baby is a trooper! What a beautiful little strong girl!! Cody’s looks just like that but is closed with stitches and staples. I have a blue soft cone but I don’t put it on him because he’s literally blind and I am by his side every minute of the day and so far he hasn’t tried to get to it with his mouth only once in a while he scratches it with his back legs. I got bad news this morning, I am so sad, the biopsy last month was begnin. But the tumor came back that he has “well differentiated hepatocellular carcinoma and when they removed the tumor then they didn’t get all the margins of the tumor because of the blood vessels. And now he has to go on chemo 3 pills palladia a week for 3 months . I hope he doesn’t get any side effects from this and I asked the vet how long does he have probably less then a year I think. I hope the chemo stops it. I am sooo nervous to give him it I hate to see him in pain. He gets lots of GI trouble too. This is the 2nd surgery for your baby? She looks great!!! What type of cancer and did she have to go on chemo ? You are so kind to let me know your experiences it means so much to me. I pray for your baby too!! I don’t sleep much at night these days. This is Cody’s belly when he came home the first night. And Cody with a purple soft covering For the belly. Cody’s strong but I don’t know if it grew back can you get another surgery to remove it again? I haven’t come to that point yet but I am hoping the chemo kills it. He’s my baby that I love sooo much💞🐾🐾🐾


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will try to answer as best I remember your questions.
Lisi has had 2 surgeries in the last 6 months. It is a very, very rare kind of cancer of the small bowel (intestine) & apparently very aggressive. There is nothing more than can be done to help her. It is growing back very quickly now. Lisi did have great margins & altogether they took out about 14 inches on her small intestine. She doesn't have much endurace---can't walk very far, so we use the stroller to walk w/her & Kitzi. At the moment she is eating well (she stopped altogether for about a week before the 2nd surgery. She has always had a great appetite. 
I hope your Cody does well w/chemo---it is much easier for dogs than for humans. Please let us know how things go. Warm hugs from my house.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Thankyou for your guidance , your poor baby Lisi is so strong to get two surgeries in 6 months! I think these babies are stronger then us. I do hope Lisi feels better I will say prayers for Lisi !!! 💞 I am very frightened to administer the chemo drug Palladia to Cody. I read up on studies of this chemo drug and it can have some Ugly side effects. Some cause GI Bleeding, GI perforations, vascular problems and blood clots and more... I wish I knew someone who had a dog that took this chemo drug to hear if they had any trouble from taking it. Stay strong with your Lisi Too. They are here with us to short.. and my heart aches to hear and see them in pain. Thanks so much and warm hugs to you too💞🐾


----------



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

Your dog is beautiful. Im so sorry hes not feeling all that well. Hang in there. I cant even imagine how hard this is.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> View attachment 274307


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, I am sitting here looking at Cody and was thinking of your baby Lisi. Hope she is feeling better too and still eating up a storm. Cody starts palladia tonight and so scared of the side effects. Hope he can handle the medicine. Hope your Lisi surgery is healing and getting back to herself too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for your good wishes. We have good & not so good days. Tonight Lisi did not walk at all----she was content to just ride in her stroller while Kitzi walked. She did not want to go out back either---but tomorrow may be different. 
So how is our little Cody doing w/the palladia? Just remember that side effects must be listed by law, but that does not mean they will have any or all of them. A friend recommended something for dogs w/cancer that I need to research, but I try not to get my hopes up as the prognosis was clear.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This was where the post was. I wrote to a friend asking about the chemo and by the time he got back I couldn't remember if I saw the inquiry here or on FB. His Maltese has had cancer was on Palladia. She did splendidly on it. Really didn't have any side effects at all and her scans have been terrific. He really felt it was a miracle for her. I think he mentioned his oncologist said that large dogs don't do as well as small ones. Hoping all has gone well with you and anxious for an update.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow!! Thankyou that is great News!!!
I am starting tonight. Giving him sucralfate as well they say to coat the stomach. I am so happy to hear that!! Thankyou for reaching out to me and letting me know. It makes me feel better to hear how others made out on this drug! I appreciate it soooooo much! Bless you and Thankyou!!!!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, I went to the vet the other day and they didn’t Receive the chemo meds in their office. Finally picked it up the meds the other day and Starting tonight and giving him sucralfate as well to coat the tummy to be protected from the palladia. I do worry about the palladia but I just heard that one dog was on palladia and it did really well. I pray and hope it works just as good for Cody with limited side effects. I was very glad to hear that., I think of Lisi too and I hope your baby is having a better day i hate to see and hear our babies don’t feel well when they give us such joy of life.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

So far Cody is on his 3rd dose of Palladia and no side effects yet. However I hear it takes a full month to show any side effects...Still his happy self , got so blind and bumping into everything too but that doesn’t bother him to much as long as I am by his side which is every minute of the day! Thinking of making a soft head piece so if he bumps into the walls the piece will hit it rather than his tiny nose. Because when he has to do his business he literally runs down the hall so very cute... like he can’t hold it and pees on the wee wee pad he’s very sweet little guy. Hope Lisi is okay and healing from the surgery and feeling better and walking. I think of her often. I will keep you posted.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi is doing really well at the moment! Thankyoufor your prayers. She has even added a little weight---she is always hungry! She does sleep a lot, but loves her stroller rides & often gets down & walks for about a half a block & then wants to be picked up & put back in the stroller---so her endurance isn't great. She has gotten to know some of the dogs in our little sub-division & she always barks when we get near the homes where she knows dogs live!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am glad Cody is tolerating the meds well. Today I started Lisi on Life Gold---it is a supplement that some people have had good results w/although we know it isn't a cure. So sending loving wishes for good adjustment to the meds for Cody. Please keep us in the loop!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

My Cody is doing good, However just tonight I saw a 𝐢𝐧𝐬𝐢𝐝𝐞 stitch protruding for the first time. A tiny loop showing, I know it’s part of a knot from the surgery. Have you ever come across this with Lisi surgeries? My vet put him on antibiotics but wondering if Lisi ever had this happen to her and if so did they have to cut it open to fix the stitch ? Or just cut the stitch sticking out? Cody goes back to the vet in a few weeks. I bought a soft cone like you showed me ! That pretty pink one! That’s makes Lisi so stylish and adorable! I do hope she is feeling better too!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Not w/Lisi---our surgeon was super good! 
When Lisi was spayed she was allergic to the stitches material so they had to redo the stitching w/another kind. Hope this helps!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok thanks for your info! It always helps! 🐾💞


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Cody went to the vet the other day and they snipped off the tiny stitch that was coming out. The bump went away from the antibiotics and healing nicely now Yeah! Doing absolutely great on Palladia chemo pill and it’s been a month too. His bloodwork came back and his alkphose dropped 500 points. His prior level was over 1000 so that was good news! Just wanted to keep you posted since you have been wonderful letting me know your experiences! Its so helpful and appreciated it calms my nerves when I know others have experienced similar issues when it’s a scary time! I hope Lisi is good, she’s a adorable superstar in that photo in the carriage!! And trooper I must say too! You do such a great job taking care of her !! Bless You! 🐾💞


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Coster said:


> Hi Cody went to the vet the other day and they snipped off the tiny stitch that was coming out. The bump went away from the antibiotics and healing nicely now Yeah! Doing absolutely great on Palladia chemo pill and it’s been a month too. His bloodwork came back and his alkphose dropped 500 points. His prior level was over 1000 so that was good news! Just wanted to keep you posted since you have been wonderful letting me know your experiences! Its so helpful and appreciated it calms my nerves when I know others have experienced similar issues when it’s a scary time! I hope Lisi is good, she’s a adorable superstar in that photo in the carriage!! And trooper I must say too! You do such a great job taking care of her !! Bless You! 🐾💞


So happy for Coster---and you!!! What good news! Lisi has been doing well, but this week she is having issues w/eating again, so need to be careful to stay balanced w/her situation. I have her on CBD oil which helps her sleep well. She still enjoys her stroller rides when it is cool enough. We are thankful for each day/memory we can make w/her. Thank you for your kindness. I hope Coster keeps on w/his healing. . . I know he is a little treasure to you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad that Cody's doing well on the Palladia. I just saw the Maltese two weeks ago whom I was telling you was on it and she's amazing. She walked three miles in NYC!! I hope it continues to help. Glad the AlkPhos number's down. My Tyler's is high because of seizure med (pheno) that he's on but we've been as high as 1000 and lately down all the way to 280. Adjusted the three meds he's on and it's helped. Keep us up on how Cody does.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi So Glad to hear great news on the doggie on Palladia! That makes me feel so good! Cody is still doing good on The palladia medicine with no issues. I am so glad I chose surgery and chemo pill I would have never thought this strong boy would do so good!! I think Cody stays strong just for me He knows how much he is loved and has me trained well!!!!!!! Thankyou So much!!!! Thinking about Lisi I hope she is eating and having better days with you.


----------

